# Do you ever get messaged by people on facebook you barely know???



## 1Z2Y3X (Jul 21, 2011)

Sometimes these girls that barely know me message me on Facebook... Maybe I sound like a jerk, but I really hate having them talk to me. I've met them IRL and I just don't have any interest in being friends with them. So I usually just talk to them giving one word answers until they leave me alone or just ignore them all together.

Advice?


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Not really. Most of the people that talk to me are my close friends or acquaintances I'm getting to know better. Maybe they're just trying to get to know you more?


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

Yeah, I get these models messaging me all the time, I'm like cmon girls stop trying I'm outta yo league. OP, show them who's boss.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

yeah, it happens and it gives me the creeps ..... usually it means they're angry with me or they want something from me.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

this is a problem attractive people seem to have often


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

Maybe they think you're hot.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Has never happened to me


----------



## littlemissbashful (Jul 29, 2013)

No but people would send me random friend requests and I denied them ( didn't know them after all) One day the person apparently got upset that I denied them and said I was ugly said all sorts of mean things and eventually I had to set my facebook to private. I honestly didn't think these things happened people randomly messaging people I heard about friend requests but when they mentioned it on Catfish and now it got brought up here I guess it does happen but you have to very careful! Watch out for those Catfish!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Has happened to me a few times but it didn't upset me or anything... I actually kinda liked it... One of them turned into one of my best friends


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Richard Pawgins said:


> this is a problem attractive people seem to have often


:lol

offthechainjoe, nop never. But I don't have many friends on facebook that I barely know. One time "meets" I don't accept or add.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't really use Facebook.


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah, I think this happened maybe once or twice. I haven't been 'online' on Facebook since.
In hindsight maybe I should have been more open to these kinds of contacts but to be honest it just made me nervous. At times when I did continue the conversations for a while I only ended up embarrassing myself.


----------

